# Communal Prayer Shawl Instructions



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Using 7mm (10.5US)needles and Lion Brand Homespun yarn in a variegated possibly Fiesta or Corinthian
Slip first stitch of every row
Using Cable cast on, cast on 12 sts, knit in garter st. Work 24 ridges. Check both sides to make sure 24 ridges on that side too. Place marker, knit 12 ridges, place marker. Knit 24 ridges. Bind off with this method: Knit 1, place back on left needle, knit 2 tog., place st on left needle, knit 2 tog. Continue until 1 st. Remains. Cut yarn and pull yarn thru last st. Pull tight. 
Third arm of cross:
See photo for method, make slip st. In yarn, using needle as to knit, at first marker, put needle down thru bar between ridges at marker, pull up slip st., put needle thru next bar yarn round needle, pull up 2nd st. Continue until 12 sts on needle. Knit 24 ridges. Check both sides to make sure 24 ridges. Bind off as before. 
Fourth arm of cross
Rotate work, making sure right side is facing you pick up 12 as before. (Note that markers show 13 spaces, I know not why) take care to pick up sts in exactly between same ridges as the 3rd arm. Knit 24 ridges. Bind off.
Keep checking for next procedure. Ann


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Using 7mm (10.5US)needles and Lion Brand Homespun yarn in a variegated possibly Fiesta or Corinthian
> Using Cable cast on, cast on 12 sts, knit in garter st. Work 24 ridges. Check both sides to make sure 24 ridges on that side too. Place marker, knit 12 ridges, place marker. Knit 24 ridges. Bind off with this method: Knit 1, place back on left needle, knit 2 tog., place st on left needle, knit 2 tog. Continue until 1 st. Remains. Cut yarn and pull yarn thru last st. Pull tight.
> Third arm of cross:
> See photo for method, make slip st. In yarn, using needle as to knit, at first marker, put needle down thru bar between ridges at marker, pull up slip st., put needle thru next bar yarn round needle, pull up 2nd st. Continue until 12 sts on needle. Knit 24 ridges. Check both sides to make sure 24 ridges. Bind off as before.
> ...


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Someone asked "what is a Communal prayer shawl". I made up that word simply to explain that this shawl hangs in church to be used by anyone who feels that they need extra prayers this morning. It does not belong to anyone. It stays in the church. It is not meant to leave the church. If someone wants their own personal Prayer Shawl, then they may ask for one and will receive one. Ann


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I was asking for the pattern.. This is great.. am getting ready for church now but that it will be my afternoon project while watching my cardinals hopefully win. I do check the newsletter faithfully everyday and will be looking forward for further instructions. Thank you for your time in explaining all of this, not to mention the pics. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

What a wonderful shawl and idea to have hanging in your church!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank You so much for this AND for helping us make one (including the pictures). I really appreciate this!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I look forward to see a picture of the final product. Thank you for the explanations.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, thank you. Are you saying you will make one for me? If so, how much yarn, what type of yarn, etc., would you like for me to mail to you?


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for your pictures and written instructions as to how to make the cross part of this shawl. Will wait for the next part of the shawl instructions when you have the time to post them.


----------



## KnittingMaven (Sep 16, 2011)

What a beautiful concept...did you make your fleece mitts? I would love to know how to make/acquire a pair of these for the late night/early morning knitting when my hands are a little stiff. Thank you!


----------



## knittingnana60 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm waiting with baited breath for the next step.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Someone asked "what is a Communal prayer shawl". I made up that word simply to explain that this shawl hangs in church to be used by anyone who feels that they need extra prayers this morning. It does not belong to anyone. It stays in the church. It is not meant to leave the church. If someone wants their own personal Prayer Shawl, then they may ask for one and will receive one. Ann


What a great idea, then no one needs to know what the need is but that the person needs prayers, and no one have to be embarrassed and if they want to share they can, otherwise is silent! Love the idea, most churches should adopt this and there will be lot less gossip.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> ann-other-knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Someone asked "what is a Communal prayer shawl". I made up that word simply to explain that this shawl hangs in church to be used by anyone who feels that they need extra prayers this morning. It does not belong to anyone. It stays in the church. It is not meant to leave the church. If someone wants their own personal Prayer Shawl, then they may ask for one and will receive one. Ann
> ...


What a good thought. Maybe then the congregation might actually work together for the good of the members and care for each other instead.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

KnittingMaven said:


> What a beautiful concept...did you make your fleece mitts? I would love to know how to make/acquire a pair of these for the late night/early morning knitting when my hands are a little stiff. Thank you!


I haven't had time to knit myself some fingerless mitts, so late one evening, I grabbed an old sweater destined for the Thrift shop, and went to it with scissors, seam ripper and needle and thread. Attached are pics of a ten minute project. - Cut about 12-13" of sleeve off the main sweater sleeve, fold under raw edge and sew a hem. Use seam ripper and open side seam about 1.5" down from hemmed edge, for about 1". Take needle and thread and over cast the hemmed edge about 1" in from opposite side from thumb. This will be making a join for between beween baby finger and third finger, so that mitt will stay up. Adjust all these measurements to fit the size of your hand. Ann


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Ann, having looked at your pictures for the fingerless mittens you posted, I can see how you worked on the next part of the prayer shawl. It is just picking up the stitches like you would for a mitered square. I think now I would be able to make one when I have time after my holiday. Thanks for posting you pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

I am really enjoying your instructions....thanks so much


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the mitt instructions! Looks so easy and much faster than knitting. Great use for an old sweater


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

you are so great and creative!!! Thank You


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Hope all of you have seen parts 2,3,and the addition to part 3 which is the final set of instructions. Am looking forward to seeing all the variations on a theme. Will post pics of my final Prayer Shawl. Ann


----------



## Two Rivers Julie (Sep 10, 2012)

where are the directions for adding the squares in between the arms of the cross? for the prayer shawl?


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Two Rivers Julie said:


> where are the directions for adding the squares in between the arms of the cross? for the prayer shawl?


look under my user name on Oct 5 - part 2 Communal shawl.


----------



## knittingnana60 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ann-other-knitter, I don't understand what you mean by look under my user name on Oct 5 - part 2 Communal shawl. I do not find the post in either of these pages. If it is someplace else, please give a more specific link. Thanks.


----------

